# personne qui manque un peu d'intelligence (expression)



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Il s'agit d'une expression pour exprimer que "_ X __manque un peu d'intelligence_", qu'il n'est pas tout à fait fou / cinglé / bête mais qu'il manque un peu d'intelligence... voir ici.
Pourriez-vous me donner un équivalent français pour des termes anglais de ce lien-là ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## plantin

X est intellectuellement limité (ou simplement X est limité), X est borné, d'un esprit borné.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup plantin !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bien qu'une limite puisse être une borne et inversement, je ne conçois pas une intelligence limitée comme une intelligence bornée, cette dernière venant se confondre avec l'esprit borné, chez lequel l’intelligence se limite elle-même en quelque sorte : l'intelligence est involontairement limitée, mais volontairement bornée.


----------



## plantin

Logospreference-1 said:


> Bien qu'une limite puisse être une borne et inversement, je ne conçois pas une intelligence limitée comme une intelligence bornée, cette dernière venant se confondre avec l'esprit borné, chez lequel l’intelligence se limite elle-même en quelque sorte : l'intelligence est involontairement limitée, mais volontairement bornée.



Le Larousse indique: "Manquer d'intelligence, avoir des idées étroites ; être obtus, limité : Individu, esprit borné."
Par contre le Dictionnaire de l'Académie française (1986) propose deux sens: " Qui est limité dans ses facultés intellectuelles ou dans ses conceptions. _Un esprit borné. Il est si borné qu'il n'entendra pas vos raisons."

_Le premier sens correspond à ma proposition, le second cadre bien avec la vôtre, "_dans ses conceptions_" supposant une pensée volontaire.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je pense qu'Iman cherche des expressions familières dans ce genre pour indiquer que quelqu'un est un peu bête :
*"Il n'a pas la lumière à tous les étages"
"Il n'a pas inventé l'eau chaude / le fil à couper le beurre / la poudre"
"Il est bas de plafond"
"Il a été bercé trop près du mur" *(je la trouve plus méchante que les autres celle-là)
*"Il n'est pas fini"*

(personnellement, je n'aime pas trop "borné", qui, de nos jours, peut être surtout compris comme "têtu", que l'on peut être même en ayant un QI élevé)


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Wow, bravo Dearprudence !!! 
Oui, effectivement, je cherchais bien de telles expressions. 
Cela dit, *Il n'a pas la lumière à tous les étages *est la plus proche à la définition que je cherchais (voire exactement la même !). Une expression signifiant : _Il a une case vide / il lui manque une case_
C'est sans doute de ma faute ! moi, qui me suis pas bien exprimé dans mon premier message.

Merci infiniment à vous trois !


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, on dit aussi "Il lui manque une case". Par contre, je vois une différence.
"*Il lui manque une case*" = il est un peu *fou*. C'est un commentaire si quelqu'un fait quelque chose d'un peu fou, bizarre.
Ex : Une personne décide de sauter d'un immeuble à l'autre. On pourrait dire : "Mais il lui manque une case ou quoi !!" ~ Il est fou de faire ça

Pour les expressions que j'ai données, selon moi, c'est plutôt être (un peu) bête, avoir un QI peu élevé.
Ex : Gertrude ne sait pas multiplier un nombre par 10 / Elle a mis ses chaussures avant de mettre ses chaussettes / Elle a mis des pâtes à cuire, _puis_, a ajouté de l'eau (autres choses basiques que n'importe qui sait normalement faire à l'âge adulte) : Ah, ça, on ne peut pas dire qu'elle a inventé la poudre !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

DearPrudence said:


> Ex : Une personne décide de sauter d'un immeuble à l'autre. On pourrait dire : "Mais il lui manque une case ou quoi !!" ~ Il est fou de faire ça


Avec cet exemple, tout est clair maintenant !
C'est bien la situation dans laquelle on utilise l'expression persane dont je cherchais l'équivalent français.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## snarkhunter

Il y a une formulation que l'on retrouvait régulièrement dans les "bêtisiers" prétendus des annotation de bulletins scolaires. J'ai quelques doutes quant à son authenticité, mais je la trouve imagée et savoureuse !

"Les barrières sont descendues, les lumières clignotent, mais le train n'arrive pas." (... à propos d'un élève un peu "lent")


----------



## Xenay

Il/Elle n'est pas (vraiment) fute-fute.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup snarkhunter et Xenay !


> *snarkhunter :* "Les barrières sont descendues, les lumières clignotent, mais le train n'arrive pas." (... à propos d'un élève un peu "lent")


He he... très amusant !


----------



## Xenay

Voici d'autres expressions qui me reviennent :
-Il manque du monde là-haut !
-Il n'a pas toutes ses frites dans le même paquet (expression belge)


----------



## Logospreference-1

Et _il a le cerveau lent_, en jeu de mot avec le _cerf-volant_.


----------



## Chimel

Xenay said:


> Il n'a pas toutes ses frites dans le même paquet (expression belge)


Une expression sous-régionale, alors (Bruxelles?), parce qu'étant Belge, je ne l'ai jamais entendue.

De tout ce qui a été proposé (et de parfois très pittoresque), "il n'a pas inventé le/la..." me semble être la formule la plus courante. Chez moi, on dit plutôt "l'eau tiède" que "l'eau chaude" (c'est plus difficile à inventer...), mais le complément peut être varié à l'infini pour créer un effet comique. Je connaissais quelqu'un qui disait "Il n'a pas inventé le vélo à trois roues", par exemple.


----------



## SergueiL

snarkhunter said:


> "Les barrières sont descendues, les lumières clignotent, mais le train n'arrive pas." (... à propos d'un élève un peu "lent")





Logospreference-1 said:


> Et il a le cerveau lent, en jeu de mot avec le cerf-volant.


Mais être lent, est-ce manquer d’intelligence ?


----------



## Xenay

Chimel said:


> Une expression sous-régionale, alors (Bruxelles?), parce qu'étant Belge, je ne l'ai jamais entendue.


C'est possible, oui.


----------



## Logospreference-1

SergueiL said:


> Mais être lent, est-ce manquer d’intelligence ?


Voilà le type de question qu'on devrait poser au baccalauréat en philosophie, bien plutôt que d'autres.


----------



## rolmich

De toutes ces suggestions, ma préférée est "Il n'a pas la lumière à tous les étages" de DearPrudence #6.
C'est une référence à l'expression "Gaz à tous les étages" utilisée à partir de la fin du 19ème siècle en France pour indiquer l'accès de tout un immeuble au gaz de ville ; expression concrétisée sous forme de plaques apposées sur la façade des immeubles.


----------



## janpol

Il n'a qu'un pois chiche dans la tête.

"Elle n'avait pas de tête, elle n'avait pas 
L'esprit beaucoup plus grand qu'un dé à coudre
Mais, pour l'amour, on ne demande pas
Aux filles d'avoir inventé la poudre."
G. Brassens ("Une jolie fleur")


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup à vous tous !


----------

